# Coconut oil



## Ironbuilt (Nov 29, 2012)

Coconut oil is the new oil of the future . It's got high heat temps. Great for chloresteral maintainence and is killer on air pop corn , in shakes or whatever. Anyone here use it much ? Give it a whirl .


----------



## Akamai (Nov 29, 2012)

Great for cooking with a really good profile.

Ak


----------



## notenoughweight (Nov 29, 2012)

I love the stuff. I put a little on cold chicken before I warm it up and it makes it so moist like it was freshly grilled


----------



## AtomAnt (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah, coconut oil is awesome! I love cooking up eggs in a little coconut oil and cooking chicken in the pan along with some siracha. 

Costco has a 54oz container for $16. Organic unrefined extra virgin coconut oil. That is a deal!


----------



## striffe (Nov 30, 2012)

And you can use it as a carrier too.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks atom. My Costco better have it.they have odd amounts or none of the
products at all in their stores .


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 30, 2012)

hijacked said:


> And you can use it as a carrier too.



Like as in coconut Tne ? I like it even better ..


----------



## AtomAnt (Nov 30, 2012)

Massive G on another board gave me an awesome idea for coconut oil.

You heat it up so it is liquid and then add it to a cup or mug with warm water. In a shaker bottle mix up chocolate protein powder (TN Dutch chocolate fudge is great for this) and then pour that into the warm water/coconut oil mix. 

Tastes like chocolate coconut hot cocoa!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 30, 2012)

AtomAnt said:


> Massive G on another board gave me an awesome idea for coconut oil.
> 
> You heat it up so it is liquid and then add it to a cup or mug with warm water. In a shaker bottle mix up chocolate protein powder (TN Dutch chocolate fudge is great for this) and then pour that into the warm water/coconut oil mix.
> 
> Tastes like chocolate coconut hot cocoa!



Nice.. I'm gonna call you Martha Stewart brutha.. Anymore lemme know. You mixen the protein with milk First or just the coconut and hot water blend and protein powder?


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 30, 2012)

Thats actaully something that I have not used much. I will do some looking into


----------



## striffe (Nov 30, 2012)

Ohhh, its solid at room temp? I wouldnt think it would be a good carrier then. But ive seen it at lab supp sold as a carrier? Is that a different type? Or does all coconut oil solidify at room temp?


----------



## AtomAnt (Nov 30, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Nice.. I'm gonna call you Martha Stewart brutha.. Anymore lemme know. You mixen the protein with milk First or just the coconut and hot water blend and protein powder?



Hahaha!

I mix the protein with either almond milk or water. Heat up coconut oil in the microwave in a microwave safe cup. Then pour warm water, not boiling on the coconut oil. Finally pour the shake into the cup. 

I found that trying to mix the protein powder directly with hot water never comes out right. Like it gets clumpy and almost cooks itself if the water is too warm.


----------



## Akamai (Nov 30, 2012)

Fresh and easy. trader joes some other grocers have it.

Ak


----------



## IRONFIST (Dec 1, 2012)

AtomAnt said:


> Massive G on another board gave me an awesome idea for coconut oil.
> 
> You heat it up so it is liquid and then add it to a cup or mug with warm water. In a shaker bottle mix up chocolate protein powder (TN Dutch chocolate fudge is great for this) and then pour that into the warm water/coconut oil mix.
> 
> Tastes like chocolate coconut hot cocoa!



That sounds pretty good bro! Going to have to give that a try!


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes I am trying to expand my dietary horizons with C -oil. Stuff tastes pretty damn good. T


----------



## stealth1245 (Dec 4, 2012)

Cook eggs in it every morning.. 

Buy it by the 20kg bucket.. costs approx $170 AUD


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey atom my Costco ripped me.. My cost was 21.99$ for 72oz. Lol..But it's way better than the 13$ per 16oz I was buying .. 
Coconut has heat point, better than Evoo and new studies say it's the best oil out for chloresterol control etc..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 7, 2012)

hijacked said:


> Ohhh, its solid at room temp? I wouldnt think it would be a good carrier then. But ive seen it at lab supp sold as a carrier? Is that a different type? Or does all coconut oil solidify at room temp?



It all solidifies if under 60degrees. It would be like pinning a pinacolada shot bro without the pineapple. Maybe lab type de- fragranced or something. Grape or cotton .. Don't reinvent the wheel.


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 7, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey atom my Costco ripped me.. My cost was 21.99$ for 72oz. Lol..But it's way better than the 13$ per 16oz I was buying ..
> Coconut has heat point, better than Evoo and new studies say it's the best oil out for chloresterol control etc..



Hmmmm, my Costo only has 54oz. containers for $15.99 (or is it $16.99 - I forget) but they would be either $0.30/oz. or $0.32/oz., respectively, and the 72oz. for $21.99 comes out to $0.31/oz.  You can't even get EVOO that cheap! 

My Costco stopped stocking the Maranatha Almond Butter...I'm pissed :sAng_scream:   <----Love these smileys lol


Here is a little recipe or idea to try for chicken.

2 Bone in chicken breast halves (about 10 oz. each) - This is what the standard recipe calls for but you can use any kind of chicken, however the bone in helps add flavor and tenderness
1/2 cup nonfat plain yogurt or Greek yogurt
2 tablespoons creamy peanut butter
1 tablespoon of coconut oil (can use more or sub out soem PB for coconut oil)
1/8 teaspoon ground red pepper
*Optional Items
*A few drops of siracha
*1/8 teaspoon (or less) of Asian 5 Spice Seasoning
*Sugar free sweetener (splenda of stevia) to taste

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Line baking pan with heavy foil.
If the chicken has skin, remove the skin.
In a small bowl, blend yogurt, peanut butter, pepper and any optional ingredients until smooth.
Dip chicken in the mixture to coat evenly and arrange pieces, rib side down (if the have bones), in a single layer on the prepared pan.
Bake on the top shelf of the over for 35 to 45 minutes, or until the chicken is richly brown and juices are clear when the breast is punctured with a fork.

Per Serving (using bone in chicken breasts and regular plain yogurt)
Protein: 49g
Carbs: 9g
Fat: 20g


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 7, 2012)

Atom Guy Fierre ^^^ . Next time at costco
stop at signup info counter , ask the slut if your
store is going to reorder the almond butta.Friend a
mines a buyer for them and they do trial runs to see how things sell. Sometimes the vendor drops the ball and can't keep up production for all stores so it's in limited states.. 

Almond joy
2 scoops choc iso whey
1/4 cup coconut oil
Coconut milk
Ice 
 toss in almond powder I make from raw almonds in my food processsor
I keep in a shaker cup in fridge..
Add flake coconut If you like texture .. 
This came from Gilligan's Island powerhouse gym calif..


----------



## Agley (Dec 13, 2012)

Well!!Coconut oil is the best for health and fitness.Coconut oil is made up of around 90% saturated fat, 6% monounsaturated fat, and 2% polyunsaturated fat. Differing from other highly saturated fats however, coconut oil is mostly made up of medium chain fatty acids...


----------



## b12 (Dec 14, 2012)

Coconut oil has been around for a long time. Parillo Performance was the first one I remember to target it specifically to a weightlifting demographic. That was the early 90s.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm glad Agley left this site to go pick coconuts and get his mind straight..


----------



## Brett (Dec 18, 2012)

There are many oil in all over the world and easily available in market so i want to suggest you use coconut oil but not at body because this oil is make the dandruff at skin.


----------



## Incognito1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Coconut oil is awesome. I started using this when cooking about 6 months ago. I cook just about anything with it now


----------



## peter101 (Jan 2, 2013)

Coconut oil can be used at various places We use is for cooking purpose but only in sweet dish People who have hair fall problem they can apply it on hair for less hair fall It can also be used on dry skin to make it fresh


----------



## Mart (Jan 3, 2013)

Well!!Coconut oil is the best for energy and fitness.Coconut oil is made up of around 90% saturated fat, 6% monounsaturated fat, and 2% polyunsaturated fat. Differing from other highly saturated fats however, coconut oil is mostly made up of medium chain fatty acids...


----------



## Harris007 (Jan 3, 2013)

The advantages of coconut oil include hair care, healthy skin care, stress relief, maintaining cholesterol level, losing weight, increased immunity, proper digestion and metabolism, comfort from kidney problems, heart diseases, hypertension, diabetes, HIV and cancer, dental treatment, and bone strength.


----------



## sazo75 (Jan 3, 2013)

I prefer the taste of other oils compared to coconut , but I definitely notice the energy I get from coconut oil and I think the health benefits of it compared to some other oils is better.


----------



## SoccerDad (Feb 1, 2013)

We use it all time and coconut flour too, for that matter.


----------



## darksidefitness (Feb 2, 2013)

I may need to try some...seen this a lot lately. Even Brandon Lilly just post one of his diet using coconut oil...Let me get on this train to see the rushhhh


----------



## The BB Monad (Feb 7, 2013)

The truth about coconut oil is obvious to anyone who has studied the health of those who live in native tropical cultures, where coconut has been a primary dietary staple for thousands of years.

Back in the 1930s, Dr. Weston Price found South Pacific Islanders whose diets were high in coconut to be healthy and trim, despite high dietary fat, and heart disease was virtually non-existent. Similarly, in 1981, researchers studying two Polynesian communities for whom coconut was the primary caloric energy source found them to have excellent cardiovascular health and fitness. 

Where were all the clogged arteries and heart attacks from eating all of this "evil" saturated fat?

Obviously, coconut oil was doing nothing to harm the health of these islanders.

It may be surprising for you to learn that the naturally occurring saturated fat in coconut oil is actually good for you and provides a number of profound health benefits, such as:

•	Improving your heart health.
•	Boosting your thyroid. 
•	Increasing your metabolism. 
•	Promoting a lean body and weight loss if needed.
•	Supporting your immune system.

Coconut oil even benefits your skin when applied topically and has been found to have anti-aging, regenerative effects.


----------



## Ed17447 (Feb 7, 2013)

I haven't tried coconut oil yet, sounds pretty good. I've been stuck on using grapeseed oil but will definitely try coconut oil.


----------



## thebrick (Feb 7, 2013)

I love coconut oil. Plus, it just tastes so damn good!

Trader Joes has it? I'll check there.... been getting mine at Whole Foods


----------



## Flex2019 (Feb 9, 2013)

I use a lot of coconut oil.  I find it a very versatile fat source, using it not only for cooking but also stirring it into oatmeal and blending it into protein shakes.  Many people don't know this, but coconut oil has a high concentration of lauric acid, which is converted into monolauric acid by your body.  Monolauric acid has very strong antiviral, antimicrobial, and antifungal properties, breaking down the cell membranes of a lot of the things that make us sick.  Monolauric acid is being studied as a treatment for influenza, Swine Flu, and even HIV.  I came down with the flu earlier this week, and immediately doubled my coconut oil intake.  It has made a remarkable difference in my recovery time.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 9, 2013)

thebrick said:


> I love coconut oil. Plus, it just tastes so damn good!
> 
> Trader Joes has it? I'll check there.... been getting mine at Whole Foods



Costco! Nutiva organic virgin 78ozz
22$...best price and I'm on a budget


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 13, 2013)

It's also an MCT


----------



## Gj (Feb 13, 2013)

Going to have to give this stuff a try, With all the health benefits it sounds like a good buy.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 13, 2013)

Great spread on those wheat saltine crackers. Try it.the salt and coconut together. BAMM as Emril says on TV.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 13, 2013)

I use it every day in my 2-6egg omelets:action-smiley-033:


----------

